# MRC Prodigy Advance2 Wireless



## SP Shawn (Mar 13, 2017)

any one using this system ?
i have a recently purchased one and am having some issues with the system
1) trains run slow
2) lose connection frequintly
3) cannot run multiple trains

any input would be helpful

Shawn


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

First let me say I have not used a MRC DCC system.

1. It is common with trains running slower on DCC than on DC. Check your power.
With no trains on the track, meter turned to AC volts, check power across the 2 rails.
It should be in the 12 to 14 volt range.

2. It is also common that with DCC the wheels need to be cleaner than ever. Try cleaning wheels again. Also clean where the power wipers rub the wheels.

3. Can't help here except to reread the manual. Don't take offense but it is probably
operator error. Most of my DCC problems have been operator error.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SP Shawn said:


> any one using this system ?
> i have a recently purchased one and am having some issues with the system
> 1) trains run slow
> 2) lose connection frequintly
> ...


I have that system, with none of the problems you mention. Or at least, nothing I would equate to what you are describing. I think. But you don't really give enough details for me to point you in the right direction. Is this your first foray into DCC, or have you had a different system previously?

The first thing that comes to mind is that the whole system is starved for power. Are you using the wall wart that came with it?

There are several other issues that may be important:
1) How large is your layout?
2) How old are the locos?
3) Are you certain there is a DCC decoder in each loco? "DCC Ready" means that the loco is ready for you to install the decoder. "DCC onboard" or similar terms means that there is already a decoder in it.
4) What indication on the cab do you get when you "lose connection"?
5) Have you ever charged the handset?
6) Have you assigned each loco a unique address?
7) Do you have a Y or reverse loop in your track?
8) Are you certain that the bus wires are connected to the track outputs and not the programming track outputs?
9) How is your command station actually attached to the rails?

So, give us a little more information and we'll see if we can't get you through this.


----------



## SP Shawn (Mar 13, 2017)

i appreciate both of your comments and input 
a few quick answers ( i will get better more detailed ones in the next few days.
1) 7' x 14'
2) all are Athearn Genisis, Atlas Silver &
3) Yes there are decoders and they are programmed.( i have been playing around with CV5 to increase the max voltage in order to increase the speed)
4) it does no respond
5) yes it currently reads BV 5.1
6) Yes the actual loco number is the address
7) do not believe so. but i do have 2 Shinohora code 100 curved turnouts that are giving me shorts. i have cut the frogs and seems to have fixed at least one side of the issue.
8) yes but will double check
9) I installed a #14 solid copper wires then use # 16 to the tracks
when i checked the other day I had a solid 15vac all over. I have jumpers about every 3'-4'

one question i have for you is, does your "antenna" piece that plugs into command station have to have a clear shot to your wireless cab ?

again really appreciate the assistance as i am 75% sure its operator error..........

Shawn


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's that "losing connection" thing that's bothering me. I've never experienced that. Mine responds from pretty much anywhere in the room. If you are in another room, perhaps then, but radio doesn't require a direct line of sight like infrared does.

Is the dongle (the antenna thing) fully seated in the socket? And how do you know it isn't communicating? If the loco doesn't respond immediately, there may be some momentum effects programmed in.

Another thing that occurs to me: how many cabs (throttles) do you have? If you have two or more, have you set each of them to a separate address?

Otherwise, none of your answers above sound like they are the source of the problem, although you should fix those shorting turnouts and make sure you don't have a reversing loop. If it was operating properly before, though, that probably isn't your problem.


----------



## SP Shawn (Mar 13, 2017)

all in the same room, i do have in a drawer but seeing that it is RF and not IR that shouldn't be an issue. 
maybe "losing signal" wasn't the best description. I think i have some sort of short somewhere thats then causing the loco to not respond(have to do several resets)
i only have 1 cab thats programmed to CAB 1

I am going to try a master reset on loco CV8 i think

Shawn


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The only time my system truly didn't respond was when I had two cabs and didn't assign them different numbers. It kept defaulting to the tethered cab and ignoring instructions from the wireless one.

A reset does often cure all the ills of a DCC system. Let us know how it turns out.


----------

